# sddm bootet immer Plasma - egal was ich wähle

## YPenguin

Kennt jemand das Problem?

Ich habe auch noch LXDE, LXQT, E16 und Windowmaker; aber egal was ich wähle - es wird immer Plasma geladen.

sddm-Version:0.13.0-r4

----------

## YPenguin

Ich habe jetzt festgestellt, dass doch eine Wahl möglich ist - über das linke Icon der drei kleinen Icons in der Anmeldebox.

Wenn ich dort wähle, wird die richtige Umgebung geladen. Was ich oben links am Anmeldebildschirm einstelle, ist dagegen irrelevant.

----------

## mrsteven

Für mich liest sich das so, als würdest du das Theme "elarun" verwenden. Da ist mir auch aufgefallen, dass es zwei Session-Menüs gibt und ich bin dabei auf diesen Bugreport gestoßen: https://github.com/sddm/sddm/issues/521

Ich vermute, das Problem besteht darin, dass die Einstellungen in beiden Menüs nicht korrekt synchron gehalten werden und dann im Zweifelsfall die Einstellung des Pfeilmenüs verwendet wird. Als Bugfix haben sie, wie es aussieht, einfach das Pfeilmenü entfernt. Noch gibt es aber kein Release, das die Änderung enthält (0.13.0 ist aktuell).

----------

## YPenguin

Ja - so ungefähr stimmt es. Elarun ist der Name der Hintergrundgrafik, das Thema nennt sich bei mir Oxygen.

----------

## YPenguin

Ja - jetzt wurde eine der Wahlboxen entfernt. Das Ergebnis bei mir ist, dass ich nun wählen kann, was ich will und es wird immer Plasma gebootet.

Das ist bei genauerer Betrachtung nicht wirklich eine Verbesserung.

----------

## YPenguin

Kannst du mir mal dein Klo rüberreichen?

----------

## mrsteven

Gar nicht nötig, denn du kannst auch ein anderes Theme probieren. Bei mir steht in der /etc/sddm.conf seit ein paar Tagen folgendes:

```
# ...

[Theme]                                                                                    

# Current theme name                                                                       

Current=maldives

#...
```

Das Theme maldives hat die obere Leiste nicht und du kannst über den Optionsbutton dann deine Session wählen. In meinem Fall funktioniert das mit x11-misc/sddm-0.14.0-r1.

Wenn das auch nicht geht, dann kriegst du mein Klo...  :Wink: 

----------

## YPenguin

Danke.

Der minimalistische Anmeldebildschirm von Breeze funktioniert auch korrekt.

----------

